# FR: à le faire enlever son manteau



## Charlie Parker

J'ai un livre pour jeunes enfants dans ma salle. Certains de mes élèves l'ont lu. C'est une adaptation en français d'une fable d'Ésope, _Le vent et le soleil. _J'ai un doute. Le vent dit « Je serai le premier à le faire enlever son manteau ». Moi, j'aurais écrit «...à lui enlever son manteau » J'ai tort ?


----------



## misterk

...le premier à le faire enlever son manteau = ...the first to make him take off his coat (i.e., he'll take off his coat)
...à lui enlever son manteau  = ...to take off his coat (i.e., I'll take off his coat)


----------



## Bezoard

Vous auriez pu dire « Je serai le premier à *lui* faire enlever son manteau ». Je suis sûr qu'il y a déjà des fils sur cette délicate question.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## rolmich

lui faire enlever son manteau = c'est lui-même qui enlève son manteau.
lui enlever/arracher son manteau = c'est l'action du vent.
(explication similaire à celle de *misterk*)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre. Je croyais qu'avec cette construction, s'il y deux compléments, l'un d'eux doit être le COI. Le vent fait enlever le manteau à l'homme. The wind makes the man take off his coat. Le vent lui fait enlever son manteau. The wind makes him take it off. Pour moi, le problème, c'est qu'il y a deux CODs.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie,

Si ta question porte bien sur :

« Je lui ai fait dire oui » ou « je l'ai fait dire oui » , « Je les ai fait recommencer trois fois » ou « Je leur ai fait recommencer trois fois », les deux sont effectivement possibles avec le même sens. Cela n'est possible qu'avec les verbes factitifs à ma connaissance (faire faire quelque chose à quelqu'un = To have someone do something). Les deux tournures sont aussi courantes l'une que l'autre.

Je fais mon frère changer ou je fais changer d'avis mon frère -> je le fais changer d'avis.
Je fais changer d'avis à mon frère -> Je lui fais changer d'avis.

Je fais mes élèves recommencer leur exercice -> Je les fais recommencer leur exercice.
Je fais recommencer leur exercice à mes élèves -> Je leur fais recommencer leur exercice.

Le sens est bien le même !


----------



## k@t

Lacuzon said:


> Cela n'est possible qu'avec les verbes factitifs à ma connaissance (faire faire quelque chose à quelqu'un)


Egalement avec les verbes de perception (_voir, entendre_ + infinitif) et avec _laisser _+ infinitif.


Lacuzon said:


> Les deux tournures sont aussi courantes l'une que l'autre.


A priori non, quand le verbe infinitif est transitif direct (c'est le cas ici : _enlever _est transitif) et que l'agent est introduit par à (c'est le cas ici : _faire enlever son manteau à X_), le pronom datif (_lui_) reste plus courant que l'accusatif (_le_).

Pour une version courte, voir par exemple Girodet :





Pour une version plus détaillée, on peut notamment consulter cet article.


----------



## Lacuzon

Effectivement, c'est possible aussi avec voir et entendre ; dans ce cas toutefois, le pronom direct me semble nettement plus courant, celui indirect me paraît même soutenu voire littéraire.

En tout cas, avec faire faire ou laisser faire, j'utilise indifféremment le pronom direct ou l'indirect.


----------



## k@t

Lacuzon said:


> En tout cas, avec faire faire [...], j'utilise indifféremment le pronom direct ou l'indirect.


Ah OK, donc pour vous, _Je la fais visiter Paris_ est aussi courant que _Je lui fais visiter Paris_ ou encore _Je la fais boire un verre_ que _Je lui fais boire un verre_ ?
(Les règles / usages ne sont pas les mêmes d’une forme à l’autre, et pour _laisser _l’emploi indifférencié de l’accusatif ou du datif est sans doute plus établi que pour _faire_.)


----------



## Lacuzon

Je crains que oui . Peut-être est-ce régional, mais je ne vois aucune différence d'usage.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> quand le verbe infinitif est transitif direct (c'est le cas ici : _enlever _est transitif) et que l'agent est introduit par à (c'est le cas ici : _faire enlever son manteau à X_), le pronom datif (_lui_) reste plus courant que l'accusatif (_le_).


+ 1
C'est mon ressenti aussi.


----------



## petit1

_Je *la* fais visiter Paris_  ?????
Jamais de ma vie je ne dirais ça ! Puisqu'il faut un complément d'objet second, ce ne peut être"la" mais "*lui*" = à elle / à lui​


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Que ce ne soit pas courant pour vous, peut-être ; mais c'est correct.


----------



## rolmich

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Que ce ne soit pas courant pour vous, peut-être ; mais c'est correct.


C'est peut-être correct, mais pour moi aussi ça passe très mal à l'oreille.


----------



## IsabelledeGuinzan

Bon, si "Je la fais visiter Paris" est correct, j'apprends quelque chose... Mais une chose est sûre : ce n'est pas usité. Il est clair qu'on ne rencontre jamais cette tournure en français moderne, en tout cas, et que n'importe quel relecteur la corrigerait.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I fear I've set the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## Lacuzon

> Mais une chose est sûre : ce n'est pas usité. Il est clair qu'on ne rencontre jamais cette tournure en français moderne, en tout cas, et que n'importe quel relecteur la corrigerait.


Et bien ce n'est pas aussi clair pour moi... ou peut-être que je ne suis pas moderne...

https://journals.openedition.org/corela/247
Voir les points 80 à 82.


----------



## rolmich

Any surviving pigeon Charlie?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tout le monde. Il me semble que la question n'est pas aussi simple que je croyais.


----------



## k@t

petit1 said:


> Puisqu'il faut un complément d'objet second


Il ne s’agit pas ici d’un objet second, mais d'un complément d’agent (= celui qui effectue l'action, ici celle exprimée par le verbe infinitif).

*1-*_ 
L’homme enlève son manteau // L’avocat envoie une lettre._
manteau / lettre = COD

_Le vent fait enlever son manteau à l’homme // Le tribunal fait envoyer une lettre à (par) l’avocat _(__ici l'avocat n'est pas le destinataire de la lettre, mais l'expéditeur.)
manteau / lettre = COD
homme / avocat = complément d’agent

*2- *
_L’avocat envoie une lettre à son client._
lettre = COD
client = COI (COS)

_Le tribunal fait envoyer à / par l’avocat une lettre à son client._
lettre = COD
client = COI (COS)
avocat = complément d’agent.


----------

